# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  www.lossofsoul.com

## smoozy

Не ради рекламы я бы просто посоветовал этот достаточно старый сайт, ставший для меня за несколько лет просто родным. Хотя я и не ярый любитель эзотерики, которой на сайте есть некоторое количество, но после просмотра его страничек становится немного лучше, кроме того там есть специальный раздел помощи людям, страдающим депрессией, имеющим суицидальные тенденции. Никто там лечить, понятное дело, не будет, но поддержку они оказать могут.
И музыка там, кстати, неплохая.
Прошу только не говорить, что это "баян" и прочее. Думаю, многие еще не знают об этом сайте.

lossofsoul.com

----------


## Melancholy Green

очень хороший сайт,спасибо

----------


## Troumn

Сайт - само великолепие, нашёл много интересного всего, и, главное этот сайт толкнул меня на борьбу с депрессией, за что автору этого сайта полагается от меня шоколадка.

----------

